# Oh My Gosh...Thank You Kerry!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I received a package, from Petedge, a couple days ago. I could not figure out who sent it.

It was amazing. An entire case of "Natures Miracle" !!!! I couldn't believe it. Wow, will this 
get used. 

I do know, now, that it came from Kerry (KAG). Yes, Kerry, you tried to be sneaky, but I
figured it out. Actually, LBB (Private "Eye") was a huge help.

Thank you, so much, Kerry. You have no idea how this will be put to use. I use cleaners
all day long. 

The little Rescues thank you. Yep, they thank their Auntie Kerry, for caring, and for being
so thoughtful. We love you ~ :grouphug: 

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Raul, Gulliver, and Coby

[attachment=53623:KerryGift.jpg]

[attachment=53625:KerryGift2.jpg]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: WOW!! How sweet and thoughtful ..
Kerry really is an angel. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!! How thoughtful of Kerry!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow what a great gift!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a nice thing for Kerry to do, although I doubt you'll get to use it much since everyone at Casa del Caca is perfectly trained. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is really really sweet! I am sure you will have no problem putting it to good use


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jun 7 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786993


> What a nice thing for Kerry to do, although I doubt you'll get to use it much since everyone at Casa del Caca is perfectly trained. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: The only one at Casa del Caca, who is trained, appears to be me ~ LMFAO

Good heavens, I hope I don't catch the "poop on the carpet" fever ~ :smrofl: 

Oh, why not? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em ~ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry is such a special, thoughtful person, she has a heart of gold.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a LOVING GESTURE ((((Kerry)))) :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! I know you appreciated that gift more than if it had been a whole case of fine wine! 

Kerry rocks! :rochard:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, what a nice gift.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a great gift and the bottle sizes are perfect! I once bought a half gallon size and dumped half of it in one shot. :new_shocked: 
Never again.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LMFAO - that should last a week. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

What a thoughtful gift from a real doll.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

That was so sweet --Great Job Kerry


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
Seriously, so unnecessary! I hope you have a spray thing.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 7 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787132


> Deb,
> Seriously, so unnecessary! I hope you have a spray thing.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



It is flippin' necessary!! I want credit for my private "eye" work. I spotted the packing slip, which flew behind the cabinet.
I ran around with it, mom grabbed me, took it out of my mouth, and saw your name on it!! She said, "OMG!!! Billy, you've solved
the mystery". Well, duh, that's what I do. I'm LBB "Private Eye".

Thank you, Auntie Kerry. We love you. And with my extra strong sense of smell, the Nature's Miracle, will ease my mind.
Yep, just between you, and me, Raul has some stinky poo. 

Love, LBB


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 7 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787035


> Wow! *I know you appreciated that gift more than if it had been a whole case of fine wine*!
> 
> Kerry rocks! :rochard:[/B]



I don't know, Marj. This is Deb that we are talking about.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Does this really help get odors out? I have a grooming shop and the dogs have accidents and some of the urine has a really bad smell that is really hard to get rid of.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jun 7 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787169


> Does this really help get odors out? I have a grooming shop and the dogs have accidents and some of the urine has a really bad smell that is really hard to get rid of.[/B]


That stuff is awesome. I used all through the potty training phase and still keep some around just in case. I would definitely recommend trying it. Having so many rescues come through, I'm sure this is a godsend for Deb!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great gift and what a heart of gold Kerry has. LBB great detective work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How sweet and thoughtful of Kerry, I know if I had a houseful of fluffs that would be the best gift I could ask for!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 8 2009, 12:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787151


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 7 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787035





> Wow! *I know you appreciated that gift more than if it had been a whole case of fine wine*!
> 
> Kerry rocks! :rochard:[/B]



I don't know, Marj. This is Deb that we are talking about.     
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, Marj, I usually agree with everything you say, but I have to say, this time it might be a toss up... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry is such a generous, caring and thoughtful person. This was so sweet of her. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 7 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787035


> Wow! I know you appreciated that gift more than if it had been a whole case of fine wine!
> 
> Kerry rocks! :rochard:[/B]



Marj, I don't know about this.....a whole case of wine? It's close, but I think the jury is still out on this one.

Either way, that gift is like getting a box of "GOLD"!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

kerry is so thoughtful and kind ,one in a million :heart:


----------

